# Winged scapula fix



## Itburnstopee (Feb 28, 2016)

Idk if this has been posted on here, or if I've already made a thread about this, but I finally fixed my winged scapula. And I realize most people on this forum shouldn't have an issue with this but when a newbie shows up with it hopefully this helps. It's literally the easiest fix in the world depending on how it got messed up in the first place. If its nerve damage gun you need surgery but if it's not, then just do less pushing and more pulling. You have to do twice as much back work as you do chest and shoulder work because it's harder to grow our backs. If you've ever been at a beach on spring break and accidentally caught a glimpse of one of the bros while staring at the girls, then you may notice that he has a decent physique from the front but a shitty back. In that case you may also notice that his shoulder blades pop out. This is because he only hits chest and biceps.

What worked me me was starting with this routine:

Hit chest once a week, skip chest completely for first 2 weeks.
Back:
Tbar row
Pendlay row (wider grip)
Dumbbell row
Pull-ups
Deadlift
You can do scale push-ups but idk how well they work.
Gain strength on all these lifts and really build the muscles. I never did them, but shrugs may help as well.

And then the rest of your exercises you can do how you'd like, but it's important to stray from tons of chest/shoulder work for at least two months.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm a big fan of heavy ass shrugs. I feel it in my entire upper back the next day, not just the traps.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Feb 28, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm a big fan of heavy ass shrugs. I feel it in my entire upper back the next day, not just the traps.



I never do shrugs so I can't speak from experience but that sounds like that may be great in helping to pull the scapula back into place


----------



## rburdge84 (Feb 28, 2016)

Wall angels are good for winged scapula, also getting in push-up position and just retract and protract the shoulder blades just to train those muscles to pull that scapula back


----------



## Itburnstopee (Feb 29, 2016)

rburdge84 said:


> Wall angels are good for winged scapula, also getting in push-up position and just retract and protract the shoulder blades just to train those muscles to pull that scapula back


Those helped a lot at first. I stopped doing them at some point but they left visible difference after a month.


----------

